# Full Time Dig Box



## Haley&Henry (Nov 2, 2013)

My baby *LOVES *to burrow through everything he can get his little paws on! I think he would rather exert his energy digging than running on his wheel. :/ He wasn't sleeping in his house because he would rather snuggle into the shirt we put in his cage. 
I decided to cut strips of fleece and flannel and stuff a bunch of them in his house and made another little nest for him outside of his house. He seems like he is in heaven, but I just wanted to check that this was 'ok' and safe for him
(I am sure it is plenty easy for him to get out of)


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Yup, totally safe, and totally encouraged. My little friend is all about nests of fleece scraps.

If you're using other fabrics (flannels), make sure the edges are finished so they can't unravel. Loose threads wrapping around tiny toes = big trouble. I find it too much hassle to make tiny little finished scraps, so my friend gets only fleece scraps. Lazy human!


----------

